# Why does my laptop freeze when I unplug it from the power supply?



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

When I unplug my laptop from the power supply is freezing. I format it yesterday hope that format would solved the problem but is still freezing. I run Power Energy report in Windows 7 and i got this report: 

Power Efficiency Diagnostics Report

Computer Name	
Scan Time	2013-06-11T12:32:46Z
Scan Duration	60 seconds
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Product Name	Presario CQ56 Notebook PC
BIOS Date	07/02/2010
BIOS Version	F.02
OS Build	7601
Platform Role	PlatformRoleMobile
Plugged In	true
Process Count	54
Thread Count	579
Report GUID {5c30c84d-55dd-4f3e-84f6-1d9a3882953b}
Analysis Results

Errors

CPU Utilizationrocessor utilization is high
The average processor utilization during the trace was high. The system will consume less power when the average processor utilization is very low. Review processor utilization for individual processes to determine which applications and services contribute the most to total processor utilization.
Average Utilization (%)	99.18
Warnings

Power Policy:802.11 Radio Power Policy is Maximum Performance (Plugged In)
The current power policy for 802.11-compatible wireless network adapters is not configured to use low-power modes.
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	svchost.exe
PID	988
Average Utilization (%)	46.72
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\msi.dll	14.76
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	8.99
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	8.19
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	TrustedInstaller.exe
PID	2080
Average Utilization (%)	33.55
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wcp.dll	9.17
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll	7.33
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\CbsCore.dll	5.50
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	mscorsvw.exe
PID	2916
Average Utilization (%)	8.25
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll	5.13
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll	1.87
\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_88df89932faf0bf6\msvcr80.dll	0.78
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	mscorsvw.exe
PID	572
Average Utilization (%)	5.23
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll	2.82
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll	1.34
\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_88df89932faf0bf6\msvcr80.dll	0.43
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	System
PID	4
Average Utilization (%)	1.60
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	1.03
\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys	0.14
\SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS	0.10
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	MsMpEng.exe
PID	792
Average Utilization (%)	1.28
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{72F609FD-2313-4E8C-95EF-1BD96C876767}\mpengine.dll	0.72
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll	0.24
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.11
CPU Utilization:Individual process with significant processor utilization.
This process is responsible for a significant portion of the total processor utilization recorded during the trace.
Process Name	svchost.exe
PID	948
Average Utilization (%)	1.03
Module Average Module Utilization (%)
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll	0.89
\SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe	0.06
\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll	0.02
Information

Platform Timer Resolutionlatform Timer Resolution
The default platform timer resolution is 15.6ms (15625000ns) and should be used whenever the system is idle. If the timer resolution is increased, processor power management technologies may not be effective. The timer resolution may be increased due to multimedia playback or graphical animations.
Current Timer Resolution (100ns units)	156000
Power Policy:Active Power Plan
The current power plan in use
Plan Name OEM Balanced
Plan GUID	{381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e}
Power Policyower Plan Personality (On Battery)
The personality of the current power plan when the system is on battery power.
Personality Balanced
Power Policy:Video Quality (On Battery)
Enables Windows Media Player to optimize for quality or power savings when playing video.
Quality Mode Balance Video Quality and Power Savings
Power Policyower Plan Personality (Plugged In)
The personality of the current power plan when the system is plugged in.
Personality Balanced
Power Policy:Video quality (Plugged In)
Enables Windows Media Player to optimize for quality or power savings when playing video.
Quality Mode Optimize for Video Quality
System Availability Requests:Analysis Success
Analysis was successful. No energy efficiency problems were found. No information was returned.
USB Suspend:Analysis Success
Analysis was successful. No energy efficiency problems were found. No information was returned.
Battery:Battery Information
Battery ID Hewlett-PackardPrimary
Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
Serial Number	
Chemistry	NiMH
Long Term	1
Design Capacity	48840
Last Full Charge	45110
Platform Power Management Capabilities:Supported Sleep States
Sleep states allow the computer to enter low-power modes after a period of inactivity. The S3 sleep state is the default sleep state for Windows platforms. The S3 sleep state consumes only enough power to preserve memory contents and allow the computer to resume working quickly. Very few platforms support the S1 or S2 Sleep states.
S1 Sleep Supported	false
S2 Sleep Supported	false
S3 Sleep Supported	true
S4 Sleep Supported	true
Platform Power Management Capabilities:Adaptive Display Brightness is supported.
This computer enables Windows to automatically control the brightness of the integrated display.
Platform Power Management Capabilitiesrocessor Power Management Capabilities
Effective processor power management enables the computer to automatically balance performance and energy consumption.
Group	0
Index	0
Idle (C) State Count	1
Performance (P) State Count	3
Throttle (T) State Count	8




Any help please?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Complete Brand & Model Number of the laptop?


----------



## kiriakospet (Apr 16, 2013)

Compaq Presario CQ56 . It doesn't write anything else at the bottom


----------



## PolarBearKing (Feb 23, 2014)

I have the exact same laptop, its a cq56. The same thing happened to me, ive tried everything. Its like it never did it and then all of a sudden it started freezing. Have you found a solution? ive tried formatting it, updating the bios and everything. i have a theory that its something to do with the basic power settings. ill keep you posted if i fix it.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi There:
I suggest you run hardware diagnostics on the laptop or take to a repair shop. Most likely cause of failure is the hard drive in laptops older than 2 yrs. old. In fact it's the #1 cause. You said you rebuilt your laptop (reinstalled Windows); but why not try to replace the hard drive?  If you can't afford to buy one, try to borrow one from a friend or from a local repair shop I mentioned. *BEFORE YOU DO THAT SWITCH: Stop! And backup all of your Critical personal data to an external hard drive, flash drive, cd/dvd discs, or online Cloud storage account (google-drive, dropbox, etc.). *

Next, you should know that HP/Compaqs have notoriously BAD Motherboard reliability and have for 15 yrs. since HP shipped all Compaq factories offshore to Asia and Central America. If you read the threads here on TSF, and search on Compaq problems, you'll find hundreds if not thousands of problems; all within the first 5 years of ownership. It's an absolute disaster to buy any HP/Compaq product without an extended warranty. If you did this you either were on a really tight budget, or you didn't do your homework prior to purchasing. If someone gave you advise to buy HP/Compaq. I would personally disown them! :nonono:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## PolarBearKing (Feb 23, 2014)

actually i love my compaq, my girlfriend gave it to me (now i know why xD) but after a bios update and some program updates it works fine. i reinstalled windows from scratch my way and i love it. it cant run skyrim but thats okay. its a great first computer for me. but back to the main topic. i found a solution, the freeze is caused by residual energy that shocks the ram causing it to lag/ hang. 

first things first, you turn laptop off and remove battery and ac power. then hold down power button for 30 seconds to release the energy. then insert ac power ONLY and turn it on. press windows button, go to search and put in "device manager" and press enter. click battery and uninstall Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery, then turn laptop off again. unplug ac and wait a second. then re insert battery and ac adapter and turn laptop on. after windows loads try un-plugging the ac. it should get rid of the lag 

also, i do not know if it helped but i did some updates on: Compaq Presario CQ56-100XX Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------

